# Liney RV-2



## dreeves (Aug 18, 2010)

I started this engine several years ago and put it on a shelf and there it sat till Monday morning,The first day of my 9 day vacation. I got up early in the morning well not to early it is my vacation after all. :big:

I got down to the shop and got the crank done along with the rods and pistons which were a pain to make. I would rather tap steel with small taps than alum. the bolts are 0-80. 











I went to lunch and to the store to pick up a few things to susprise the wife who is not on vacation ( a second vacation in its self :big with a home cooked meal. That is when the day went to hell. I found that my account had been hacked and there was no money.2 hours later got that fixed. I got home and found that the Brown truck dropped off my brass. I back to being happy again. Got to love the brown truck. Then the day went to hell again






While trying to cut the card board the knife bent and 4 stiches and 3 1/2 hours at the hospital later. I got home with the wife. I did manage to get dinner cooked and some more metal cut that night. 

Here is where im at know.













I hope to get back into the shop in the morning and get some more work done and hope to get it running by Sunday.


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 18, 2010)

Nasty gash you got there! Safer to be in the shop making chips than cutting open boxes..
You got a lot done, in spite of the bloodshed. And dinner, too!

Looks good.

Dean


----------



## black85vette (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Hope you don't have another long pause. I would like to follow the build on this.

Also hope the finger gets better.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 19, 2010)

dreeves  said:
			
		

> I hope to get back into the shop in the morning



Isn't that how your day started? :big:
Best to change it up. Make breakfast instead. Make it for your wife and try to make up for having given her a scare.

4 stitches! Must have been deep. Glad you're okay.

Thanks for the penny scale...that's a small model!


----------



## dreeves (Aug 19, 2010)

We got back at it again today.

I got the valve and gear train done in the morning.









Tonight I got the temp airways on the engine and did get it to run but not well. There are many leaks and the valve timing adjusted a little more. The flywheel is only a temp one I will make a new one later on.


















Time for a cold beer ;D


----------



## ariz (Aug 24, 2010)

very beautiful engine dreeves, also with that flywheel
the alu and brass parts are a good mixer
I hope that you get it running better and to see it here
and that you get well soon

a question: the 2 gear wheels are commercial items or did you make them?


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 24, 2010)

Great progress, and looking great, too! I love me some boxer engine. So neat!

How's the finger slash healing up?


----------



## dreeves (Aug 24, 2010)

Dean the finger Is getting better had the stiches taken out last night.

Ariz the gears were purchased from liney the people who made the plans. The gear size is not a standard size. If I wold have known that when I statred I would have built it to use a more standard size. I do not like how they mesh together and make noise when running.

Here is a video of one running and you can hear the gears.
<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hRIY46LTQnM"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true


----------



## Maryak (Aug 25, 2010)

DR,

Very nice. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh, that's Rogers video. I thought you were done with yours already!


----------



## kustomkb (Aug 25, 2010)

Ouch !

Sorry about the finger Dreeves, but your build is looking great!

I'm looking forward to the final vid.


----------



## dreeves (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I got back at the RV-2 today and was able to get all the intake tubes done and in place. I was also able to complete the barrel valve to control the speed of the engine. I got it running at about 8:00 PM tonight. I will get a video up soon.

here is the base I made to hold the engine. 









This the barrel valve I made and attached to the base









Here is a picture of the parts of the barrel valve





Here I have the heads and off the engine





The engine all together










Thanks for having a look


----------



## dreeves (Dec 11, 2010)

The wife let me open one of my christmas gifts early so I could get a video of the engine running. I was able to get a temp prop on the engine for the run. It does not sound a good as chucks but then again it is a little smaller with a .312 Bore. I hope you like it.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/COwEBEokov8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src


----------



## Bob W (Feb 22, 2013)

Dreeves,

like this engine and thread very much. So I bought the kit from MiniSteam.

Looking over the prints for the Crank Case (Part #1) I found an odd entry, see pic attached. 
The print states 0.200 deep, drill #50, Tap 2-56 but in the bottom left hand corner they have this call out of 0.100, 0.100
What does this mean or is it an error? 
As far as I can see this is an error.

kind regards,
Bob W.
Ontario, Canada


----------



## dreeves (Feb 22, 2013)

Bob. I think what is called out there is the center of the of the hole .100 from both edges and the top one you marked is .200 deep.Not sure why they did it that way. I will check my prints to see if that is what I see


Dave


----------

